# Limbdriver on a Hoyt?



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello?
Anybody?


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Yes it should run on the outside of the guard. Ive set up quite a few this way and they work perfectly.


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

njshadowwalker said:


> Yes it should run on the outside of the guard. Ive set up quite a few this way and they work perfectly.


Is there a chance of them wearing out?
Is there anything special I need to figure out to mount the rest?
Thanks, I really appreciate it.... I really want to try this new rest.


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

i would get on the vapor trail website. they have a very wll put together how to video telling you everything you will need to know for setup and tuning


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

kingvjack said:


> Is there a chance of them wearing out?
> Is there anything special I need to figure out to mount the rest?
> Thanks, I really appreciate it.... I really want to try this new rest.


Nothing to wear out. I will suggest cutting the silencers they have on the rest off and using a standard heavy duty electrical shrink tube on them or what ive been using that klast forever is the velcro. It last forever. Set the height and cenetr shot. Then set the spring tension. You want the tension to be sho that when you pull the rest down tight to the shelf and let it go that the arrow and rest rise fully without it popping the arrow of the rest. I have mine mounted 2" from the cam on most hoyt's. I try to have it as straight down to the rest as possible.

You probably will need a set of individual allen keys as the riser and cable guardbar sometimwe wont letcha get a set of keys in there. Otherwise the rest is foolproof to setup.


----------



## tileman (Jan 26, 2008)

I took an old cable slide, and drilled a small hole in it to run the string through, put it on the cable bar before the slide that holds the strings etc. worked real good, the nylon was easy to modify.


----------



## TLC Outdoors (Jan 28, 2009)

I ran mine to the bottom limb. The string is a little longer but nothing to rub on.


----------

